# Molinberry Shot Concentrates



## Erica (26/3/18)

NEW Molinberry Shot Concentrates!

6 new exciting, mouth watering one shot concentrates now available!

www.theflavourmill.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (26/3/18)

Hi @Erica_TFM. Can you please confirm, are these 30ml bottles?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (26/3/18)

TheV said:


> Hi @Erica_TFM. Can you please confirm, are these 30ml bottles?


Hi @TheV yes, they are 30ml one shot concentrates, recommended usage at 6-9% (as displayed on the website with flavour profiles too)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (26/3/18)

Erica_TFM said:


> Hi @TheV yes, they are 30ml one shot concentrates, recommended usage at 6-9% (as displayed on the website with flavour profiles too)


Thanks for the prompt response. I'm definitely interested in testing one or 2 of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/18)

Ooh, the roasted hazelnut one sounds amazing

Can imagine combining that with a coffee concentrate of sorts - maybe it could lead to an awesome hazelnut coffee vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Erica (27/3/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. I'm definitely interested in testing one or 2 of these


I have been trying the Watermelon Gummy Candy out and it is just wow! A very unique sourness to it that I just can't put down! Will create a thread for some reviews on these later

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (27/3/18)

Erica_TFM said:


> I have been trying the Watermelon Gummy Candy out and it is just wow! A very unique sourness to it that I just can't put down! Will create a thread for some reviews on these later


Thanks for the heads up! That one in particular caught my attention


----------



## Nadz1972 (1/4/18)

That sticky caramel rice looks SO good! I am tempted...


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/4/18)

Has any review thread on these been created?
Would like to know if any fellow members have tested any of these one shots and if they any good?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (2/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Has any review thread on these been created?
> Would like to know if any fellow members have tested any of these one shots and if they any good?


I have tested the grape shot and pecan pie, horrible for me

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I have tested the grape shot and pecan pie, horrible for me



Thank you for the feedback.
This is why i will wait for more reviews first, i dont think these one shots are complex juices and that may be a problem as their flavour profiles by name are complex.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (2/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I have tested the grape shot and pecan pie, horrible for me


How long did you steep it for, and what percentage did you use?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (2/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I used the reccomrecom percentage, and steeping per bottle varied beyween 3 days and 2 months


Did you breathe them?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (2/4/18)

Nadz1972 said:


> Did you breathe them?


Lol come here with your breathing kak, just dont reply you will make a fool out of yourself.
I replied to a person asking if another member mixed these, and i have indeed mixed some of these and for me, they are not full profiles. Feels like im vaping a single testing flavour. Not sure why i have to explain myself to you. . . but there you have it !

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Scouse45 (2/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Has any review thread on these been created?
> Would like to know if any fellow members have tested any of these one shots and if they any good?


I’ve been testing the watermelon candy I’ve mixed it at 1.5mg for drippers, 12mg freebase for mtl and 30mg salts for mtl in the eGo. In every device the flavour is good simple and tasty and comes through even at a low percentage. Love this stuff very impressed I wanna test the blue raspberry next. Good bang for buck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nadz1972 (2/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Lol come here with your breathing kak, just dont reply you will make a fool out of yourself.
> I replied to a person asking if another member mixed these, and i have indeed mixed some of these and for me, they are not full profiles. Feels like im vaping a single testing flavour. Not sure why i have to explain myself to you. . . but there you have it !


I was keen on trying some of them. For me, the breathing destroys a lot of the flavour, which is why I asked.


----------



## Greyz (4/4/18)

Mixed and steeped for a week that Molinberry Watermelon Gummy is a decent One Shot. IMO it's a good enough one shot to stand out on it's own but being a mixer I can see how maybe adding a little Strawberry Ripe and\or Grape will really make it pop.

Thank @Hallucinated_ for the heads yup, Pecan Pie and Grape Shot will be avoided

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (4/4/18)

Greyz said:


> Mixed and steeped for a week that Molinberry Watermelon Gummy is a decent One Shot. IMO it's a good enough one shot to stand out on it's own but being a mixer I can see how maybe adding a little Strawberry Ripe and\or Grape will really make it pop.
> 
> Thank @Hallucinated_ for the heads yup, Pecan Pie and Grape Shot will be avoided



No thats just my opinion, but please try it lol ! could be that i got a bad batch or something but those two made me not want to try the rest lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (4/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> No thats just my opinion, but please try it lol ! could be that i got a bad batch or something but those two made me not want to try the rest lol.



Well with all the new DOD and OHW One Shots that @DizZa has brought in we're well spoilt for choice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

